# Gas cookers - why do we have to push and hold



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Why do we have to keep the control knob on the cooker pressed for a few seconds after lighting? If I let go for the first few seconds, the flame goes out. I know this is the done thing, but why? 

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Russell,
A child control?
They push knob in and twist it (no gas)
Hence you have to push in, twist and still keep pushed in.

Steve


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The flame warms a thermo coupling which keeps the flow going if the flame blows out gas flow stops = safe see

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad someone else finds this a bind. It's a bit like being able to rub your tummy and pat your head at the same time. I find turning and holding the gas knob in at the same time as pressing the piezo electric button usually results in a van full of gas and still no flame !

Still, it confirms my impression that I'd never buy a gas cooker at home.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas cooker*

Chris

That's the weird part - you do not have push and hold with a domestic cooker.

With mine - the burners and grill light really quickly, but the oven has a mind of it's own. I have to keep the knob pressed for ages. If I release it too quickly the flame goes out.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gas cooker*



Rapide561 said:


> With mine - the burners and grill light really quickly, but the oven has a mind of it's own. I have to keep the knob pressed for ages. If I release it too quickly the flame goes out.
> 
> Russell


Snap Russell...the oven is the part of ours that gives most trouble. As you say you have to hold in the button for some time before it lights - and keep pressing the spark button...all this on your knees so you can see what is happening.

It helps a bit I think if you light a burner on the hob first. Presumably this pulls gas into the system.

I didn't know that domestic cookers didn't need all this faffing around as well. I don't find gas cookers all that controllable either. As soon as you turn the gas low enough to simmer it goes out. The lowest setting results in too fast boiling. I know you are supposed to choose a smaller burner but you can't always do that in a limited space. I do like the electric plate on the cooker though.

G


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

On all new domestic cookers the press and hold system is fitted,
It's called a flame failure device

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cookers*

Hi

I like cooking with gas or electric - I am not bothered. The electric burner is of course "good value" when on hook up! LOL.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Russell,
See this link and the underlined link to 'safety valve' 
http://www.rvmobile.com/Tech/Trouble/Tcouple.htm
. . it'll answer your question !


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Gas cooker*



Grizzly said:


> Russell


...the oven is the part of ours that gives most trouble. As you say you have to hold in the button for some time before it lights - and keep pressing the spark button...all this on your knees so you can see what is happening.
G[/quote]

Grizzly,
Ovens [usually] have an extra safety device, in that unless the oven door is completely open or lowered the gas flow is stopped . . it took me ages to work that out :?


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

*Gas Oven*

HI

I find the same problem with our Smev oven - then we discovered that by releasing the knob very slowly instead of all at once the oven stays lit. Same with the grill too!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Cookers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I like cooking with gas or electric - I am not bothered. The electric burner is of course "good value" when on hook up! LOL.
> 
> Russell


Dangerous though Russell. It seems you could be in danger of gassing yourself with your electric appliances.

From the British Gas ::website:: (Far right of web page)



> *Green Credentials*
> Our electricity has the lowest carbon dioxide emissions.


Electrons transmuting into a gas?? Hmmmm . . . clever stuff that.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gas cooker*



vicdicdoc said:


> Grizzly,
> Ovens [usually] have an extra safety device, in that unless the oven door is completely open or lowered the gas flow is stopped . . it took me ages to work that out :?


Wow ! I wasn't even looking for an answer to this one half an hour ago; I thought it was one of the crosses all have to bear when using a gas cooker ! Now you've supplied an answer and we'll make sure the oven door is fully open next time we light it.

Thank Vic...you've saved me a lot of aggro !

G


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gas cooker*

The flame failier device is fitted to most gas appliances, When the end warms up it creates millivolts of electricity which makes an electro magnet hold the gas valve open,in tests we found the more heat to the end the more millivolts produced, so this must be there for all our safety
and as someone said let the valve out gently.
Cheers don


----------

